# Libnodave Versuch scheiterte wer kann Helfen



## Otto (20 März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte zum Testen von Libnodave das Excel Macro nehmen, da ich etwas mit VB realisieren möchte doch leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zur SPS.
Einstellungen im Macro sind so wie sie initialisiert wurden, benutze com1 mit Siemens PC Adapter V5.1 (6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) an einer Vipa CPU 115.
Fehler beim Lesen aus der Steuerung:
Port handle: 1064
result from initadapter: -44

Über tests7online.exe baut sich die Verbindung auf und ich kann auch die SPS STARTEN und STOPPEN, aber ich finde einfach den Fehler nicht.

Wer kann mir helfen.

MfG Otto


----------



## Zottel (20 März 2007)

Otto schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wollte zum Testen von Libnodave das Excel Macro nehmen, da ich etwas mit VB realisieren möchte doch leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zur SPS.
> Einstellungen im Macro sind so wie sie initialisiert wurden, benutze com1 mit Siemens PC Adapter V5.1 (6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) an einer Vipa CPU 115.
> ...


Könnte sein, daß da gar nix von der CPU zurück kommt.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, nutze die in README und FAQ beschriebenen Methoden, um eine Debug-Ausgabe zu erzeugen.

Geht testMPI.exe auch? 
testMPI benutzt den Adapter direkt und nicht über die Siemens-Dlls. Bei testMPI ist NICHT die Baudrate maßgebend, die unter PC/PG-Schnittstelle eingestellt wurde, sondern die, die in testMPI vorgegeben wird (38400).
Schalterstellung am Adapter kontrollieren!
Ebenso ist von Excel aus die im Makro eingestellte Baudrate maßgebend, wenn als Protokoll daveProtoMPI gewählt wurde.
Wurde aber daveProtoS7online gewählt, sollte Excel genau wie testS7online funktionieren. Allerdings geht es möglicherweise nicht, wenn Step7 auch geöffnet ist oder nach einem Fehlversuch (Excel schließen und neu starten?).


----------



## Otto (20 März 2007)

*re:*



Zottel schrieb:


> Könnte sein, daß da gar nix von der CPU zurück kommt.
> Wenn du es genau wissen willst, nutze die in README und FAQ beschriebenen Methoden, um eine Debug-Ausgabe zu erzeugen.
> 
> Geht testMPI.exe auch?
> ...



Hallo Zottel,

ich habe eben die 2 Varianten mit testmpi.exe probiert, aber ohne Erfolg.
Ich habe die Debug Ergebnisse mit angehängt, liegt das vieleicht an der Vipa CPU ober am MPI Adapter? Eine Siemens CPU habe ich nicht zur Hand.

MfG Otto


----------



## Otto (21 März 2007)

*Fehler in Libnodave-0.8.4 ?*

Hallo Zottel,

ich habe mir eben mal eine Siemens CPU geliehen, der Fehler ist der gleiche.

Ich war mir sicher, das ich das VBA Beispiel schon mal am Laufen hatte, habe meine HDD mal durchsucht und 2 ältere Versionen von Libnodave gefunden und zwar Libnodave-0.7.4 und Libnodave-0.8.2, bei denen funktioniert testmpi.exe einwandfrei. Ich werde jetzt mal mit der Libnodave-0.8.2 weiter testen. 

MfG Otto


----------



## Zottel (21 März 2007)

Ich hatte das auch schon heute morgen gelesen. Das Problem ist, daß ich nicht viel dazu sagen kann. An dem für deinen Adapter relevanten Teilen von Libnodave hat sich meines Wissens nach seit den von dir genannten Versionen gar nichts geändert.
In den Debug-Ausgaben von testMPI enthalten die Antworten der CPU Müll und ungewöhnlich viel Nullen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre, daß die Baudrate nicht stimmt (CPU sendet langsam und PC erkennt Bytes mit dem Wert 0 während ein und derselbe Frame übertragen wird). Eine andere, daß etwas anderes mit der seriellen Schnittstelle nicht stimmt (andere Anwendung "quatscht" dazwischen?).


----------



## Otto (22 März 2007)

Danke für Deine Antwort.

ich habe gestern noch etwas herum probiet und mit dem "MPI2" läuft auch das "Green Cable" von Vipa. Falls mir noch etwas auffällt schreibe ich es mal wieder.

Viele Grüße und schönen Dank 

Otto


----------

